# What would you climb a steep uphill TT with?



## deputycag (Mar 5, 2006)

Grade is 8-10% for about 8 miles.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

No question- the 586.


----------



## AZ Cruiser (Apr 20, 2006)

If you want to win ride a 595 Ultra. If comfort is your focus, ride anything else.


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, I'm going to use my Look 481SL to climb Mt Ascutney in Vermont. As steep as Mt Washington, half the distance.


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

AZ Cruiser said:


> If you want to win ride a 595 Ultra. If comfort is your focus, ride anything else.


Yes, this bicycle is the only way to win an uphill time trial, but I think you're right, most people think about comfort when riding up a 10% grade so wouldn't choose this winning frame.

-ilan


----------

